# Karl Jenkins is the best composer ever



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

His music is the summit of western composition. The East achieved it with K-pop.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

My sister unfortunately thinks similarly. However, she also thinks Shakespeare _wasn't_ the 17th Earl of Oxford and uses an Alexa, so I wouldn't take her too seriously...


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> My sister unfortunately thinks similarly. However, she also thinks Shakespeare _wasn't_ the 17th Earl of Oxford and uses an Alexa, so I wouldn't take her too seriously...


Hi Big Bro, how are you? What a coincidence!


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

aioriacont said:


> Hi Big Bro, how are you? What a coincidence!


I had to do a double-take, fearing I'd been rumbled, but as I am her little Bro, I can tell you are an imposter!!!! :lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Karl Jenkins is the best composer ever*



aioriacont said:


> His music is the summit of western composition. The East achieved it with K-pop.


Well, I've been saying that since ... at least 1943!

And to re-prove the point, I took down my CD copy of _Diamond Music_ and set the disc in the NAD deck, pressing the button for track one, the opening of "Palladio".

Why, I was nearly half-way through movement one, and enjoying every note sublimely, when I realized that what I was actually hearing was a concerto by Vivaldi, the disc of which I had forgotten to remove from Tray 1 of my multi-disc (5 tray) NAD player when I inserted the Diamond Music into tray 2. Of course, when I pressed "Play" the deck started with the first disc. Who'd have thought? And who'd have thought I could actually have confused Vivaldi for Jenkins! (Or is it "Jenkins for Vivaldi"?) I must be going daft. That Vivaldi fellow isn't bad at all!

Who knows. Maybe if I leave the _Diamond Music_ disc in tray 2, I'll get a chance to hear it next time I mistakenly press the wrong tray button on the NAD. Meanwhile, I'm enjoying the Vivaldi. Did you know that guy wrote something like 900 concertos, and no two sound anything alike?!!!

By the way, there _is_ a small argument to be made for Elmer Bernstein's score to _The Magnificent Seven_ as being "the summit of western composition", but we won't go there today.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

For a horrible moment I thought the OP was serious:lol:


----------



## PierreN (Aug 4, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> *Karl Jenkins is the best composer ever*And to re-prove the point, I took down my CD copy of _Diamond Music_ and set the disc in the NAD deck, pressing the button for track one, the opening of "Palladio".
> 
> Why, I was nearly half-way through movement one, and enjoying every note sublimely, when I realized that what I was actually hearing was a concerto by Vivaldi, the disc of which I had forgotten to remove from Tray 1 of my multi-disc (5 tray) NAD player when I inserted the Diamond Music into tray 2. Of course, when I pressed "Play" the deck started with the first disc.


So, I had a similar experience and reflected that, although maybe a little rough and clunky on the edges, Jenkins' music wasn't nearly as bad as I remembered. Then I realized that I was listening to Mozart's _A Musical Joke_.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I read somewhere he thought himself his Diamond Music was garbage.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

I watched a bit of his Birthday concert and I saw this









which is exactly how I felt.

At least K-pop has thighs and androgynous male beauties (so that I can marvel at the crafts of the plastic surgeons)


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

SONNET CLV said:


> By the way, there _is_ a small argument to be made for Elmer Bernstein's score to _The Magnificent Seven_ as being "the summit of western composition", but we won't go there today.


That's a great joke actually!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

aioriacont said:


> His music is the summit of western composition. The East achieved it with K-pop.


Nowhere near the summit for me but some excellent work.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not letting go of my copy of "Diamond Music." Of course, I'm biased, since I appreciated his work in Soft Machine. I've got it all in perspective.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, he's at least up there with Einaudi*

*I believe this is grammatically correct, in that in German, cars take the neuter gender, as in Das Auto? Otherwise he'd be Eine Audi, nicht wahr?


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> By the way, there _is_ a small argument to be made for Elmer Bernstein's score to _The Magnificent Seven_ as being "the summit of western composition", but we won't go there today.


Haha, <respectful groan>.

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> ...Of course, I'm biased, since I appreciated his work in Soft Machine.../
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I always thought that Jenkiins's joining that remarkable band was the beginning of their end. I greatly prefer the keyboard playing and compositions of Mike Ratledge.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> ...Of course, I'm biased, since I appreciated his work in Soft Machine...


Interesting. I always thought that Jenkiins's joining that remarkable band was the beginning of their end. I greatly prefer the keyboard playing and compositions of Mike Ratledge.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bluecrab said:


> Interesting. I always thought that Jenkiins's joining that remarkable band was the beginning of their end. I greatly prefer the keyboard playing and compositions of Mike Ratledge.


I like some of the later Soft Machine with Jenkins' involvement. "Out of Season" on the "Softs" album is gorgeous. I certainly couldn't consider him the best composer ever though. Not even close, although "best" can really only mean "favourite" from the viewpoint of the person making the claim.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

the thread was a joke, but I'm now really considering trying to check some of his works, both as a classical composer and also when he was in Soft Machine.


----------

